# [INSTAL] Touchpad Acer Aspire 1623[RISOLTO]

## X-Drum

Ciao

Ho un problema con il touchpad del mio portatile (dovrebbe essere un Synaptics)

non riesco a farlo funzionare o meglio neanche a rilevarlo...

uso i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 all'avvio ho una sfilza di errori come detto in un'altro post

```
atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).
```

infatti dopo il boot se do un cat /proc/bus/input/devices ottengo:

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=event0 kbd 

B: EV=120003 

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe 

B: LED=7 

```

cioè la tastiera...

ho ricompilato il kernel piu' volte ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso, so che il touchpad funziona dato che con il livecd di knoppix, che pero' usa un kernel della serie 2.4.x, viene configurato adeguatamente...

Sono quasi certo di commettere qualche errore nella compilazione del kernel..ma non riesco veramente a venirne a capo...

Qualcuno sa dirmi se ha mai avuto un problema analogo???

help me!

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai nel kernel il supporto Device Drivers  ---> Input device support  --->

```
                 [*] Mice   

                 <*>   PS/2 mouse     
```

----------

## X-Drum

si lo avevo messo e la situazione era rimasta immutata...

----------

## X-Drum

ho ricompilato il kernel passando ai love-sources-2.6.6-r4 la situazione è migliorata per molte atre cose ma per qunto riguardo il touchpad sono sempre fermo li....

----------

## codadilupo

prova qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=153937&highlight=synaptics

Coda

----------

## X-Drum

grazie per il link coda!  :Very Happy: 

nulla da fare ho provato a fare quello che hai riportato nell howto ma la situazione rimane immutata....

guardando in event vedo solo la tastiera e l`eventuale mouse usb se lo metto su...

mooolto triste....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> l`eventuale mouse usb se lo metto su...
> 
> 

 

Come se lo metti su?!?!? Devi metterlo su!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come se lo metti su?!?!? Devi metterlo su!! 

 

eccert che lo metto su!!!! uso praticamente sempre quello  :Very Happy: 

è fighissimo! devo risolvere il problema del touchpad cmq è una questione di principio!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## motaboy

Potresti postare cosa dice dmesg?

----------

## federico

Te la sparo li.

Non e' un synaptic ma e' un alps come sul mio acer travelmate dove ci ho messo tipo 6 mesi prima di capirlo per caso avviando per la prima volta il windows preinstallato...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=181269&highlight=alps

----------

## X-Drum

@federico = a questo punto tutto è possibile, mi sta facendo diventare scemo sto touchpad....appena posso provero' quel famoso patch

@motaboy = ok ecco il mio dmesg sorry per la lunghezza:

```
17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 3200.914 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 512524k/523712k available (4115k kernel code, 10404k reserved, 1262k data, 244k init, 0k highmem, 0k BadRAM)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 6340.60 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz stepping 09

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.85 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 6389.76 BogoMIPS

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (12730.36 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 3199.0575 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 199.0973 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

CPU1:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd ... not found!

Freeing initrd memory: 40k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd778, last bus=4

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 3)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

00:00:13[A] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19 level low

00:00:14[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16 level low

00:00:14[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17 level low

00:00:14[C] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18 level low

number of MP IRQ sources: 16.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 02000000

.......     : arbitration: 02

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 0FF 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 0FF 0F  0    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ21 -> 0:21

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.4

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

radeonfb: Invalid ROM signature 303 should be 0xaa55

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=391.00 Mhz, System=202.00 MHz

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: 1024x768

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1024x768

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Power Management enabled for Mobility chipsets

radeonfb: ATI Radeon NP  SDR SGRAM 64 MB

vesafb: abort, cannot reserve video memory at 0xe0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe1833000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=41

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5781

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Starting balanced_irq

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v6.0.0, coda@cs.cmu.edu

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.11 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRC] (58 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRS] (48 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8070-0x8077, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8078-0x807f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: Slimtype DVDRW SDW-431S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

inport.c: Didn't find InPort mouse at 0x23c

logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.9.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4091 buckets, 32728 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Software Suspend has malfunctioning SMP support. Disabled :(

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Adding 393552k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:0a:e4:54:a8:8b, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP9100/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xdc000000

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI device 1002:4347 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, pci mem e1d17000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI device 1002:4348 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, pci mem e1d19000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI device 1002:4345 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, pci mem e1d1b000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: remote wakeup

ohci1394: $Rev: 1203 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[d8206000-d82067ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:04.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [1025:0052]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.0, mfunc 0x01001022, devctl 0x64

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Qtronix Corp USB MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0eb8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:04.1 (0000 -> 0002)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.1 [1025:0052]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.1, mfunc 0x01001022, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0eb8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[17103793000ae404]

ip1394: $Rev: 1198 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ip1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

----------

## motaboy

Dal dmesg non lo vede proprio. (mamma mia è un dual xeon... in un portatile?!?!? aaaargh....)

Se hai caricato psmouse (o se è builtin) e non lo vede allora credo proprio che devi dare un occhiata a quello che ti dice federico.

----------

## X-Drum

@motaboy:   :Very Happy:   è un Pentium4 con HT quindi ho messo su il supporto SMP nel kernel è una potenza!

esattamente il kernel non lo rileva affatto sembra proprio che mi ritrovo un touchpad come quello di fede (che ringrazio per la segnalazione  :Wink:  )

provero' a patchare il kernel ho su i love-sources-r4 al momento (che mi chiede quando è se verrano inclusi in portage)

----------

## X-Drum

in pratica ho risolto scorporando dal kernel il driver 

```
psmouse
```

 e compilandolo come modulo...(come aveva fatto coda in pratica)

il fatto è molto strano adesso il touchpad viene rilevato correttamente come synaptics,ma per ottenere questo risultato devo caricare il kernel a mano o per mezzo dello script local, infatti /et/modules.autoload fallisce in questo....

cmq restano ancora piccoli problemi con la configurazione sotto Xorg:

ho provato un paio di opzioni ma dopo un po di tempo o se cambio console virtuale il mouse smette di funzionare (solo sotto X ) che protocollo mi consigliate di usare? avete mai avuto problemi simili?

----------

